# In Need of blizzard plow mount for 94-02 Dodge Ram



## Trever77 (Nov 13, 2021)

*blizzard b32013 mount needed for 94-02 Dodge Ram 2500-3500 I acquired a 800hd blizzard power 1 snow plow but in need of the B32013 blizzard mount if anyone has one they can sell and ship let me know thanks *


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts.html?complete_plow_truck_type=128&manufacturer=28


----------



## Trever77 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mountain Bob said:


> https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts.html?complete_plow_truck_type=128&manufacturer=28


Thanks mountain bob I recently ordered the mount from storksplows but they replied back and said they do not stock that item anymore why they still have it on there site I do not know and asked that question and was informed they will look into it ‍♂


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

If you still need a dodge mount I have one


----------

